# Better late than never...



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2007)

On the 22nd, IGN showed a list by Nintendo for the 2007 games.  Animal Crossing is on it.

http://wii.ign.com/articles/766/766803p1.html


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2007)

Reported on the GL before IGN even got their hands on it.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Reported on the GL before IGN even got their hands on it.


 Should have put it up on main news too <.<


----------



## SL92 (Mar 1, 2007)

I was wondering when someone was going to post this =P


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 1, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> On the 22nd, IGN showed a list by Nintendo for the 2007 games.  Animal Crossing is on it.
> 
> http://wii.ign.com/articles/766/766803p1.html


 That is a Japanese list.  There is no guarantee it's coming to US in 07... and as much as I'd love for it to, I don't think it will be.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ACWW came out only a couple weeks later in the US.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2007)

AC Wii will not hit the United States in 2007, trust me.  This isn't going to be a simple game to localize.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 2, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> AC Wii will not hit the United States in 2007, trust me.  This isn't going to be a simple game to localize.


 And what makes it any different from ACWW?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AC:WW is a portable game, AC Wii is a console game.  AC Wii will inevitably have more content, making for a tougher job for the localizers.  That, and I don't think that AC Wii will even hit Japan in 2007.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 2, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's not going to be that much of a bigger game.  Compare ACWW to the first one.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AC GCN = N64 port
AC:WW = portable with the power of an N64
AC: Wii = whole 'nother story

Case and point.


----------



## Knightshot (Mar 3, 2007)

wii music? so it is it for downloading music on ur mp3 player or something?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 4, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For all we know it could be the same thing with Wii controls.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If it was, it would have already been released.  Ports take very little time to release.  Look at Far Cry, Prince Of Persia Wii, or anything for that matter on Wii right now.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 5, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now you just contradicted yourself because you said ACWW was "portable with the power of an N64".


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How did I just contradict myself?  I strengthened my point by saying that ports take little time to release, and that's exactly the reason why AC:WW was released so quickly, because it was mostly new stuff.

Please read my post completely. >_>


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 5, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My point was that you called ACWW a port, yet look how long it took for it to come out.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We are talking about localization, not about total development time. :\


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 5, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And the amount of time between ACWW in Japan and ACWW in the US was a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Which strengthens my point.  Since it's a port of an N64 game (basically) it doesn't take a long time to localize because most of the stuff is old.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 5, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lets remember that ACWW _isn't actually_ a port.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, but let's also remember that tons of items are the same as in the GCN version, as is other code.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 5, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's not like NOA took ACGCN and made their own ACWW.  It's the same game in Japan.


----------



## Justin (Mar 5, 2007)

STOP QUOTING! :0


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 6, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Right, and we have AC GCN in Japan, too, meaning that the code for a lot of the items was the same.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 6, 2007)

What's different in the two (US and Japanese) is what the animala say (language) and things like that.  And that really isn't the same as AC for the GCN.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 6, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> What's different in the two (US and Japanese) is what the animala say (language) and things like that.  And that really isn't the same as AC for the GCN.


 Yeah, but the code for some items was reused...


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 7, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think that would be something that would take a long time to change from Japanese to English.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 7, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait, I'm lost... Wasn't my point that it DOESN'T take a long time to port a game, which supports my statement of AC Wii not coming out in 2007?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 7, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well what I meant is that that part wouldn't be a big part of making it in English.

And besides, you don't know that they did it that way, you're just assuming. :0

Anyway... on the overall topic... I'm not saying it will come out this year, I'm just open to the idea that it will.  But in reality, my opinion is that it won't come out this year in either country.


----------

